# Wasserkühlung Komplett Set



## racer0187 (5. März 2009)

*Wasserkühlung Komplett Set*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir demnächst eine Wasserkühlung zulegen, hatte dabei an ein Komplett Set gedacht. Ausgeben wollte ich dafür ca. 150€. 

Nun habe ich von einem Freund gehört, dass ein Komplettset im Vergleich zum Thermalright IFX-14 (Mein jetztiger Kühler), nur minimal besser ist, d.h. an die 3-4 Grad. Ich habe meinen Q9550 auf 4 GHz und wollte durch die Wasserkühlung auf 4,5 GHz kommen.

Nun meine Frage: Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf eine WaKü?


Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## nemetona (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplett Set*

Schau dir die Beispielkonfigurationen ( siehe Signatur ) an.
Damit ist garantiert eine deutliche Tempsenkung drin.

Empfehlen kann ich ein solches Komplettset auf keinen Fall, mit einer Wakü aus hochwertigen Einzelkomponenten ist deutlich mehr drin.


Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplett Set*

ist, meiner meinung nach, eine frage der optik und des aufwands. die temperaturen dürften zwar bei der wakü etwas besser sein, aber dafür ist auch der aufwand höher. letztlich bleibt die frage, ob die optik wichtiger ist oder die leistung. aber ein komplettset würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, da man für dasselbe geld eine bessere leistung bekommt, allerdings wird die übertaktbarkeit auch nicht endlos gesteigert. ich finde 4ghz sind schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## Dr.House (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplett Set*

Wakü lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.  Ca. 15-20K Unterschied macht eine gute Wakü gegenüber Lukü.  

4,5 GHz sind gewagt.  Dafür brauchst du nen FSB 530 .... das schaffen eher ganz wenige Chips.

Kannst schon mal testen was an max FSB geht.  Multi auf 6 runter und FSB hochschrauben.


----------



## racer0187 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplett Set*

Ich komme mit den 4 GHz auf 70°C max. 

Die Wasserkühlung müsste ca. 10°C ausmachen, sonst lohnt sich für mich keine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## nemetona (7. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplett Set*

Mit der Beispielkonfiguration 1.1 bist du unter 150€ dabei und 10k bessere Temps als mit einen IFX 14 sind locker drin, und dies leiser.
Solltest du später noch andere Komponenten mit in die Wakü einbinden wollen, dann schau dir mal die konfi´s 3.x an.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Robär (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplett Set*



racer0187 schrieb:


> Ich komme mit den 4 GHz auf 70°C max.
> 
> Die Wasserkühlung müsste ca. 10°C ausmachen, sonst lohnt sich für mich keine Wasserkühlung.



Wär ja mal interessant was du für nen Kühler drauf hast. Ich bin vom IFX mit 4 Scythe S-Flex 1200rpm (einer war noch oben dran) umgestiegen und die Temperatur ist um ca. 13°C gefallen. Das ist dann eigentlich auch das max. was man mit Lukü machen kann. Also lohnen tut sich das in jedem Fall.


----------

